# [SOLVED]Can't mount USB3.0 flash Kingston DT Ultimate 3.0 G3

## vasettoo

Hi, everyone! I've got big time problem mounting my Kingston DataTravaler Ultimate 3.0 G3 32GB flash drive on Dell Latitude e5530 with HM77 Express Chipset.

Relevant lsusb message:

```
# lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 413c:8197 Dell Computer Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 007: ID 0951:1697 Kingston Technology 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

```
# dmesg

...

[10172.301751] usb 4-3: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[10172.325247] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=1697

[10172.325252] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[10172.325255] usb 4-3: Product: DT Ultimate G3

[10172.325258] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: Kingston

[10172.325261] usb 4-3: SerialNumber: 0018F30C6AF2FE11B1051721

[10177.327565] usb 4-3: Set SEL for device-initiated U2 failed.

[10177.331112] usb 4-3: Disable of device-initiated U1 failed.

[10177.334613] usb 4-3: Disable of device-initiated U2 failed.

[10177.334620] usb-storage 4-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[10177.334788] scsi6 : usb-storage 4-3:1.0

[10177.338574] usb 4-3: Set SEL for device-initiated U1 failed.

[10177.342091] usb 4-3: Set SEL for device-initiated U2 failed.

[10177.342204] usb 4-3: USB disconnect, device number 2
```

lspci tells:

```
# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev c4)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

07:00.0 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8221 (rev 05)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
```

My system:

```
# uname -a

Linux vasettoo-gentoox 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 20 18:49:38 EEST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Additional info:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3320M_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8154552 total,   6068044 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 02 Jul 2014 15:15:01 +0000

ld ГНУ ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.telepoint.bg/gentoo/"

LANG="bg_BG.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ro.gentoo.org/gentoornal link-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hd-intel usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="bg" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel mesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

If you need my kernel config I may post it in a pastebin link as its a huge info, but xHCI module is activated:

```
#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FUSBH200_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FOTG210_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD_ISO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_HCD_SSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_HCD_TEST_MODE is not set

```

This behavior occurs in other distros like the latest Fedora and Lubuntu so I presume its kernel related bug. Also tested a bunch of custom kernels up to 3.15.2 - now I am at genkernel-next.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

P.S. Forgot to mention the system dual boots with rEFInd in UEFI mode with Windows 8.1 Pro and everything works as expected there. The other two US2.0 ports have no problem mounting the flash drive either.Last edited by vasettoo on Mon Aug 04, 2014 7:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

what does 

```
df -h
```

 produce with the device plugged in?

----------

## dachschaden

```
# dmesg

...

[10177.327565] usb 4-3: Set SEL for device-initiated U2 failed.

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This behavior occurs in other distros like the latest Fedora and Lubuntu so I presume its kernel related bug. Also tested a bunch of custom kernels up to 3.15.2 - now I am at genkernel-next.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!
> ...

 

Bingo. Seems to be a bug in the power management for USB devices: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-usb/msg93249.html

The kernel sends a request to turn the power down, the USB device doesn't respond to it, and the kernel plays the prima donna and disconnect it.

The mail reads that the device is buggy, but that's actually not true. I read some time ago that they screwed up the USB support, and that they wanted to fix it. Please try out the current rc kernel and check if the error still occurs. If it does, you are hence allowed to annoy the crap out of the kernel devs.  :Wink: 

----------

## vasettoo

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> what does 
> 
> ```
> df -h
> ```
> ...

 

No mention of it:

```
# df -h

Файлова с-ма   Размер Заети Свобод Изп% Монтирана на

/dev/sda6         45G  6,1G    36G  15% /

none             3,9G  1,1M   3,9G   1% /run

udev              10M     0    10M   0% /dev

tmpfs            3,9G  172K   3,9G   1% /dev/shm

tmpfs            3,9G     0   3,9G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

tmpfs            3,9G   36K   3,9G   1% /tmp

/dev/sdb3         15G  3,3G    11G  24% /usr/portage

/dev/sdb4         20G  1,4G    18G   8% /home

/dev/sdb2        4,8G  402M   4,2G   9% /var

tmpfs            6,0G     0   6,0G   0% /var/tmp/portage

/dev/sdb5        251G  8,8G   242G   4% /media/MEDIA

tmpfs            797M  8,0K   797M   1% /run/user/106

tmpfs            797M   40K   797M   1% /run/user/1000

/dev/sdc1        932G  606G   326G  66% /run/media/vasettoo/My Book
```

About the current rc kernel - I may try it when it enters the portage tree as I do not wish to fiddle with raw kernels.

----------

## dachschaden

 *vasettoo wrote:*   

> About the current rc kernel - I may try it when it enters the portage tree as I do not wish to fiddle with raw kernels.

 

Yeah, because that's, like, so deadly to your machine, not to mention for your OS ... oh wait, that's not true.  :Wink: 

/usr/src/linux-x.yz-abc and /lib/modules/linux-x.yz-abc and /boot/*inux-x.yz-abc* are the only files/directories that you need to delete after you compiled and tested a vanilla kernel. I have yet to be convinced why distributions feel the urge to patch the kernel sources, like it's not going to run without them ... but whatever.

----------

## vasettoo

Finally the wait has been rewarded!

```
...

[ 3812.523665] usb 4-3: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[ 3812.547353] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=1697

[ 3812.547360] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 3812.547364] usb 4-3: Product: DT Ultimate G3

[ 3812.547368] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: Kingston

[ 3812.547371] usb 4-3: SerialNumber: 0018F30C6AF2FE11B1051721

[ 3812.548344] usb-storage 4-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 3812.548608] scsi6 : usb-storage 4-3:1.0

[ 3813.597044] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DT Ultimate G3   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[ 3813.598237] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[ 3813.598624] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 60437492 512-byte logical blocks: (30.9 GB/28.8 GiB)

[ 3813.599068] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[ 3813.599076] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 4f 00 00 00

[ 3813.599490] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 3813.603340]  sdc: sdc1

[ 3813.605293] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

The latest git-sources in use:

 *Quote:*   

> uname -a
> 
> Linux vasettoo-gentoox 3.16.0-rc6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 22 18:21:14 EEST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

Now I can use the full speed of my flash drive as it was previously mounted only at usb2.0 ports.

```
 df -h

Файлова с-ма   Размер Заети Свобод Изп% Монтирана на

/dev/sda6         45G  7,1G    35G  17% /

none             3,9G  1,1M   3,9G   1% /run

udev              10M     0    10M   0% /dev

tmpfs            3,9G  252K   3,9G   1% /dev/shm

tmpfs            3,9G     0   3,9G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

tmpfs            3,9G  132K   3,9G   1% /tmp

/dev/sdb3         15G  3,4G    11G  25% /usr/portage

/dev/sdb4         20G  1,4G    18G   8% /home

/dev/sdb2        4,8G  501M   4,1G  11% /var

tmpfs            6,0G     0   6,0G   0% /var/tmp/portage

/dev/sdb5        251G  8,8G   242G   4% /media/MEDIA

tmpfs            797M  8,0K   797M   1% /run/user/106

tmpfs            797M   20K   797M   1% /run/user/1000

/dev/sda1        300M  267M    34M  89% /run/media/vasettoo/Възстановяване

/dev/sdc1         29G  5,2G    24G  18% /run/media/vasettoo/Kingston DT Ultimate G3
```

This 3.16-rc6 kernel introduces some improvements to my GNOME 3 desktop experience - LCD brightness now works as expected and it can be leveled down to black screen, system is more responsive and boots even faster on my SSD Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB. I need more thorough test to decide should I use it or wait for the stable flavor to arrive to portage.

It seems that kernel devs have taken into account the bug report. A big thanks to all of them!

----------

## vasettoo

As gentoo-sources entered portage with kernel 3.16.0 in testing I am marking this thread solved.

----------

